# orchid nymph



## tuckerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

thought i would do as we all do...put our orchid nymph on an orchid and take a photo..haha


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice! You should put it outside to see if the mantis will catch something flying by. :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't advise bringing then out you might lose it


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

It looks too small right now to do that.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice shot &amp; beautiful orchid!


----------

